# VP9 LE shooting low



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

This is my second firearm(first was a s&m m&p 45c)

i got a crazy deal on a new VP9 LE for $680, the LE adds the trigicon sights over the shitty factory night sights and an extra mag($60)

my problem is that it shoots very low. even at 10 yards it hits low. i aim at a 6 o-clock hold and its hitting down at a 9 o-clock position 

this is a bit of an issue

the gun shop at the shooting range took it out and agrees with me.

the only options i have is to have them send it back to HK or to pay for new sights

what should i do? to send it back cost less than new sights but i would be without my carry gun for over 4 months

my shooting history is that i have been shooting for 12 years and a permit and gun owner for 9 months.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

[/B]]


jma20a said:


> This is my second firearm(first was a s&m m&p 45c)
> 
> i got a crazy deal on a new VP9 LE for $680, the LE adds the trigicon sights over the shitty factory night sights and an extra mag($60)
> 
> ...


I am not sure that your clock is right. My 9 o'clock is above and to the left of my 6 o'clock on mine.

GW


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Check this out
http://www.labwestgunclub.com/Pistol-Correction.pdf


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have you bench rested the pistol using a combat sight picture @ 10-15 yards for groups?

I would speculate that's how the VP9 is sighted in. If it's still shooting unacceptably too low for you and you can document how low(e.g. 1 inch, 2inches 3 inches ect..) I'll give you advice on a fix.:watching:


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

1: Read manual.
2: Aim higher.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...YqLDV0&usg=AFQjCNGR1TT89EJTy4n1NLjBc6kYrVbp3A


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> 1: Read manual.
> 2: Aim higher.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...YqLDV0&usg=AFQjCNGR1TT89EJTy4n1NLjBc6kYrVbp3A


PERFECT answer to his ?. Thanks


----------

